# Does this cockatiel look like it has a healthy beak to you? (images inside)



## Flightless (Mar 7, 2013)

Lately, I've been kinda concerned about the status of my cockatiel's beak. It's not overgrown, but I heard that they were suppose to have a perfectly smooth surface. I was originally going to take pictures of my cockatiel, but after googling "gray cockatiel", I found two images that completely look like what my cockatiel does now.

here's two pictures

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/poc/120304/139r1/1293g22_20.jpeg

http://www.theahaconnection.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/jujubee.jpg

Nothing is wrong with the nostrils, I'm looking more of the beak coloration. See how they both kind of half a rugged texture? Are the beaks of that color mutation suppose to have beaks that look like that?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the beak is striped because he is split pied, but everything else looks just fine  beaks peel when they grow, so the peeling is just that--normal beak growth. when birds molt it usually becomes more apparent. he sure is a handsome little guy


----------



## Flightless (Mar 7, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> the beak is striped because he is split pied, but everything else looks just fine  beaks peel when they grow, so the peeling is just that--normal beak growth. when birds molt it usually becomes more apparent. he sure is a handsome little guy


Thank you! Although those two images aren't of my actual cockaitlel, I picked those because they pretty much looked just like my cockatiel and he hates it when I try to take pictures of his beak lol xD

This is a real picture of my actual cockatiel haha


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, he looks split pied and split whiteface  he is very very handsome still  and the beak looks just fine


----------



## Flightless (Mar 7, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> yes, he looks split pied and split whiteface  he is very very handsome still  and the beak looks just fine


Thanks for your help, I was kinda freaking out because I never really knew if his beak was suppose to look kinda rugged like in those images. I appreciate all your help


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Naaawwww! For a birdie that doesn't like his photo taken thats a fair pose for the camera.  What a sweetie.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

MeanneyFids said:


> yes, he looks split pied and split whiteface  he is very very handsome still  and the beak looks just fine


What do you look for to see split whiteface? I am just curious..


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

for split whiteface:


----------



## Flightless (Mar 7, 2013)

Flightless said:


> Thanks for your help, I was kinda freaking out because I never really knew if his beak was suppose to look kinda rugged like in those images. I appreciate all your help


My cockatiel doesn't mind pictures nearly as much as my Budgie does, he loves trying to mess with my phone haha. 

I guess I got a little too paranoid about his beak color, when I saw the kinda rugged look of his beak, I thought that might've meant it was discolored or something like that. He has a balanced diet and plenty of toys and cuttlebones that he regularly chews on, I just never knew if I was missing something xD


----------

